# 70 numbers matching motor



## lee33lyn (Jan 14, 2009)

I have a 70 Gto Ram air 3 car. I did research and realized the numbers don't match the motor. The motor is a 70 ram air 3 engine just not from this car. The owner of the car was a older GTO guy and thus why I was able to get the car. I guess ( from what he said ) the older GTO numbers don't match the VIN. I quess my question is can I fix this or should I just not worry about it?
thanks Leebo


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

He was either feeding you a line of bull, or, he truely believed what he was saying. Yes, in '70 the block vin did match the vin number. Unless you paid big dollars for a numbers matching car, then don't worry about it. You still have a period correct engine. And no, there's nothing you can do about the motor that's in it now.. It is what it is..


----------



## lee33lyn (Jan 14, 2009)

He is a buddy of mine and we traded labor on his house for it. I got it for about 3k. He never said it matched but was surprised to hear it didn't. I quess the older 64,65 goats motor numbers don't correspond with the car VIN? I had a friend one time that was restoring a vette and he sent his motor to California and they put the numbers on the block. I'm assuming this isn't Kosher? I never plan on selling the car but it would be nice to have it as valuable as possible.
thanks Leebo


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

lee33lyn said:


> I had a friend one time that was restoring a vette and he sent his motor to California and they put the numbers on the block.


pretty much felony here - especially if your "friend" decides to sell this car as #"s matching. Fraud, attempt to defraud, across state lines , vin # tampering blah blah blah- lets say you stamp #"S on the motor and the owner of that motor comes up he now owns your car. Not worth the headache and you will be frowned upon by all in this hobby.If you want your car to be a valuable as it can be have Lloyds of London insure it for your stated value. Then it will be worth what ever you want to pay a premium on


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

lee33lyn said:


> I quess the older 64,65 goats motor numbers don't correspond with the car VIN? thanks Leebo


They started stamping vins on motors in late '67 on.....



crustysack said:


> pretty much felony here - especially if your "friend" decides to sell this car as #"s matching. Fraud, attempt to defraud, across state lines , vin # tampering blah blah blah- lets say you stamp #"S on the motor and the owner of that motor comes up he now owns your car. Not worth the headache and you will be frowned upon by all in this hobby.If you want your car to be a valuable as it can be have Lloyds of London insure it for your stated value. Then it will be worth what ever you want to pay a premium on


:agree


----------



## lee33lyn (Jan 14, 2009)

He acted like it was some type of acceptable procedure but I had my doubts. This was years ago and I'm sure he sold it as a numbers matching car. It was a corvette so now worries with you guys.


----------

